

Write come code, win some money - Dev Contest - BrandonWatson
http://www.newcloudapp.com/

======
midnightmonster
Rules say: "Entry must not contain parts of other people's work including
without limitation other people's or company's applications, software, codes,
trademarks, logos, copyrighted materials (i.e., no sampling of other
applications, or any other types of third party materials allowed) or other
proprietary materials."

So apparently no frameworks, no open source libs, no non-MS libs at all, no
jQuery (even though it's supported by ASP.Net--it's still third party--unless
you link to google hosting it, and then maybe it's not part of your entry?).

Confusing.

------
eguanlao
Write "come code." Hmmm... Well, you win money for it.

------
peterbraden
as apposed to 'Write some code, earns some money'

Seriously, $5k for writing an app - sounds like a rate for a baseline
contract, not a competition where you might not get paid.

